# BBC Posts Unflattering Photo From That One Time Nigeria Was Xenophobic



## Vunderkind (Apr 22, 2015)

Ghana Must Go, 1983: Two millions of Ghanaians forced to leave Nigeria after the latter asked them to return to their home countries. 

BBC wrote: "thirty years ago, Nigeria ordered up to 2 million illegal immigrants to leave the country within a few weeks.

The majority were Ghanaian."


----------



## curator (Apr 22, 2015)

Nigeria is xenophobic [USERGROUP=4]@Senior Curators[/USERGROUP]


----------



## LequteMan (Apr 22, 2015)

We didn't kill them.


----------



## curator (Apr 22, 2015)

Lequte said:


> We didn't kill them.


Xenophobia is not killing. It is the fear of foreigners which then leads to the abuse of foreigners. So as a very trabalistic soicety Nigerians are xenophobic.

The people killing in South Africa are just genocidal maniacs


----------



## LequteMan (Apr 22, 2015)

We might be xenophobic, but we didn't kill the Ghanaians.


----------



## Temitope (Apr 22, 2015)

No, we are not xenophobic. They are illegal immigrants and we simply asked them to leave. We still have many Ghanaians and many other foreigners that came in legally. We've not asked them to leave.


----------



## abujagirl (Apr 23, 2015)

curator said:


> Xenophobia is not killing. It is the fear of foreigners which then leads to the abuse of foreigners. So as a very trabalistic soicety Nigerians are xenophobic.
> 
> The people killing in South Africa are just genocidal maniacs


Nigerians are not Xenophobic. We have a right to deport illegal immigrants; BBC is simply trying to justify the attacks in SA


----------



## curator (Apr 23, 2015)

forget the bbc report - tribalism is xenophobia, racism is xenophobia.


----------



## Vunderkind (Apr 26, 2015)

We seem to be having a problem with the word xenophobia. Let it be understood here: Nigeria's action was xenophobic.


----------

